# Dash and gauges



## chaser1023 (Jul 27, 2004)

Where do find some nice gauges to replace my original equipment stuff?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

like are we talking speedos and such or just voltage and oil pressure?


----------



## chaser1023 (Jul 27, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> like are we talking speedos and such or just voltage and oil pressure?



Naturally $money dictates the depth of the project! I'm looking primarily at voltage and oil pressure. My gauges work but the lenses are so cloudy, they're sort of ugly. (today I almost picked up some plastic "cleaner" that supposed to clean the lenses and restore original clarity).
But if I can do the entire lineup, I will.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

2 5/8" Autometer Auto Gauge I think they are 28 bucks for each


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

look at my pics and you can find out what it looks at my car.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

'85 fairlady can you write up some instructions on how you hooked up your oil pressure gauge and what gauge you used? They look like pro-comps


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

yeah they are i'll post some instructions soon


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

thanks man


----------

